# DVR-DVD recorder hookup



## bulldogric (Oct 2, 2006)

So the DirecTV techs say I need to reset my hard drive. But there are still things on MyVOD I want to keep. So I bought a Samsung R135 DVD recorder.

Anyway, here's how I have it hooked up:

TV coax cable to ANT OUT on DVD
RCA cables from DVD AV1 to DVR

the directv people say this is correct and should work. but it does not work. the samsung tech support guy literally hung up on me after about 30 minutes of not offering me anything close to help.

i think my problem is that i don't have RCA cables from the DVD to my TV. But I can't do that because there aren't RCA jacks on my TV -- only the one coax cable jack (yeah, i know i should buy a better TV. but that's not feasible right now).

i think i can get an RF Modulator to fix this? get RCA jacks to connect?

what do you think? thanks for the help!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You would want to take the audio video outputs of the R15 and connect them to the audio video inputs on the DVD recorder.

It sounds like you do not have an rf output from the DVD recorder, correct? If so, there is no way for you to play the dvd back to your tv. The R15 will not work as a modulator - you can't feed a signal from the dvd recorder into it.

You should be able to record a dvd, but would not be able to watch it. You also won't be able to see any menus or setup commands for the dvd recorder.

So yes, your answer is to purchase an rf modulator that has the rca audio video inputs. Connect the output of the DVD recorder to the modulator. Connect the output of the modulator to the antenna connection on your TV. You will now be able to see what is coming out of the dvd recorder.

When you are done recording material from your R15, you could change the setup so the output of the modulator goes to the antenna input on the R15. Then, with the R15 off (in standby) you would see the signal from the modulator on your tv. With the R15 on, you would see the R15.

Carl


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

carl6 said:


> It sounds like you do not have an rf output from the DVD recorder, correct? If so, there is no way for you to play the dvd back to your tv. The R15 will not work as a modulator - you can't feed a signal from the dvd recorder into it.
> Carl


Have you checked the 3/4 switch on the DVD Recorder (If present). If it has one then it has an RF Output. Make sure it is set for the appropriate channel. I have a Sony DVD recorder that functions fine hooked up as descibed in the OP.


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

The manual states that the ANT out of this unit only sends signals received through the antenna. Any DVD operation must be viewed through the A/V output.

So, yes, your only option at this point is to get an RF modulator to go from the DVD recorder to your tv.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

sheridan1952 said:


> The manual states that the ANT out of this unit only sends signals received through the antenna. Any DVD operation must be viewed through the A/V output.
> 
> So, yes, your only option at this point is to get an RF modulator to go from the DVD recorder to your tv.


I am a big, fat liar. After further review, my DVD recorder will not work that way either. I have the S-Video out connected to the TV. 
The Sony manual states the same, no DVD playback without A/V inputs on TV.


----------



## bulldogric (Oct 2, 2006)

thanks everybody -- got an RF modulator, hooked it right up and it works!

however, since i am a complete novice at this -- can anyone tell me why my recorded DVDs will play just fine in my new recorder but I can't get them to play on my laptop or in my other DVD player at home? I must have some settings wrong?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Sounds like you didn't "finalize" the recording.


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

Sounds correct to me. They haven't been "finalized". Which is a procedure you have to select in the DVD Recorder menu to "close" the DVD. You should see other options in there as well. I just got one (Panasonic) and I am still exploring it.

BTW, you should be able to go back anytime and finalize the disk, it doesn't have to be done right away.


----------



## bulldogric (Oct 2, 2006)

you guys rock! you make it possible for even goofballs like me to do this!

thanks again.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

bulldogric said:


> you guys rock! you make it possible for even goofballs like me to do this!
> 
> thanks again.


Here's another tip, i learned the hard way. Make sure you preview your disks on the standard DVD player before deleting the original from the DVR. The DVD recorder (at least my Sony) has made a disk or two that just wouldn't play in the other players, but played in the recorder.


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey, we all started there at some point. Glad we could help.

BTW, read the manual on your recorder. (yeah right, who reads manuals?) I didn't and wasted some money on blank DVDs that weren't compatible. Some models won't handle all flavors.


----------



## bulldogric (Oct 2, 2006)

i have been testing them on other players to check.

and i have been spending lots of time in my manual ... because i've encountered another problem. 

my recorder records DVD-RW and DVD-R. I did the finalize on the -R discs I had done, and they all work fine. but the -RW one still won't play in my other players. i did the finalize on it, too. 

any ideas? i haven't been protecting them, would that make a difference?


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

bulldogric said:


> i have been testing them on other players to check.
> 
> and i have been spending lots of time in my manual ... because i've encountered another problem.
> 
> ...


Don't have much experience with the RW discs other that using them for data storage on the PC. Might be a compatability issue with the standard DVD player...


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

bulldogric said:


> i have been testing them on other players to check.
> 
> and i have been spending lots of time in my manual ... because i've encountered another problem.
> 
> ...


Are you sure they're capable of reading RW's? How old are the other players? Maybe they only read the "+" format and not the "-"?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

qwerty said:


> Are you sure they're capable of reading RW's? How old are the other players? Maybe they only read the "+" format and not the "-"?


Heck my DVR burner on one of my pc will sometimes burn CD's or DVD's and then won't read them after it burns them. But it works fine in my other PC any other player. And these are just normal one time write cd's.


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

I have observed that the picture quality when the video signal is sent throught the DVDR is poor. If I switch to the satellite input (through a receiver), the PQ is much improved. Specifically, when run through the DVDR input, there is significant pixelation and ghosting effects. Not a pretty picture, and not one I like recording. This effect occurs during disc playback and viewing the live signal. I'm confused, as you'll see from my connection, the PQ should be improved through the DVDR. 

Components 
Directv R15-500
Onkyo TX-304S 
Panasonic DMR-ES25 
Sharp LC 32DA5U (32" Aquos LCD) 
*Video Connection: *
Coax--->Directv R15 
R15---->Onkyo Receiver (via composite video plug) 
R15---->Panasonic DVDR (via S-video) 
Receiver---->Sharp TV (via composite video plug) 
Panasonic DVDR---->Sharp TV (via component video)

Audio Connection: 
R15--->Panasonic DVDR (via stereo connection) 
Panasonic DVDR--->Receiver (via Digital Optical) 
(originally had Digital optical ---> receiver, but the DVDR does not have a digital optical input, and I did not have another Digital optical cable laying around:grin: )

This requires that the DVDR is "on" all the time, but allows digital output from the receiver, and I do not have to change the receiver input when changing between satellite and DVDR signals.

I have not connected the coax to the DVDR or TV (trying to get decent PQ first).

I should also mention that this occurs even if I disconnect the R15--->receiver video plug. I am aware that I could buy two HDMI cables and this may fix my problem, but the PQ is acceptable through the receiver....why not the DVDR?? 
Does the R15 handle both outputs differently/simutaneously?
Thanks beforehand for the help and/or suggestions.

Note: The reason why I did not connect SVHS to the receiver originally, is that the Onkyo has HDMI, component and composite imputs (and the R15 does not have component outputs. )

Note2: I used the S-video cables provided with the R15.:eek2: (I hope this is not the problem!)

Edit: I should mention I have had very few problems with the R15, and enjoy the operation since I forced the latest software (although guide scrolling could be faster)


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

My stinking DVD-R is advertised as writing fully compatible DVDs. But, it does not do so. It fails to write the MS-DOS file system information necessary to reading DVDs on a PC. The available fixes don't appear to deal with the problem. Also, it occasionally writes a DVD that can't be finalized. Other than that, it works fine. Of course, I specifically chose it so that I could view DVDs on my PC. Today's world of consumer electronics is replete with what I cannot help but label as fraud.

Cheers,


----------



## Nosey (Mar 12, 2006)

one thing you can do with the dvd-rw is record shows then take to your pc and edit out commercials, beginning crap ending crap (if started before and stopped after show) and then burn to a regular dvd from the pc, I found this a better route then just going straight to a dvd-r, I have a liteon burner and it creates menu options for each show (if multi shows on 1 dvd), even when you have just 1 show it has the same menu, no way to just auto start, but when I go through the pc using the dvd-rw you can set it up to auto start

just my 2 cents


----------

